# Help needed from people living in athens



## itsonlyme (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi , 

I live in Spain but have some Greek friends getting married in Athens at the beginning of September. Please could someone advise me of a department store in Athens where I can purchase a gift voucher for them preferably on line ( or if I have to telephone them- is it likely that they will speak English?). Something like John Lewis/Debenhams? and have it either e-mailed or posted straight to them.

Thank you in advance for your help, and information that you can give will be much appreciated.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Both Littlewoods & John Lewis have a website and deliver to Greece. Littlewoods charge just 5 Euro for delivery of any size package, and John Lewis charge 7.50 GBP.
This might be a good option?

checkout :
Shop Online for Big Brands & Designer Clothing - Delivery to Europe
Customer Services - International delivery - John Lewis


----------



## kogia (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry I cann't post full URls yet....
If you are looking for a gift card:

atticadps.gr

you can also try contacting the other to big shopping centres in athens

goldenhall.gr
themallathens.gr
As said almost all companies that have internet shopping deliver to Greece, so you shouldn't restrict yourself!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Notos Home might be a good one for newlyweds. Also Parousiasi is popular with the crystal / china type stuff (not a department store though).


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all very much for taking the time to reply. I am sure that I will be able to arrange something now.


----------

